# Straight Razor?



## Bigg081 (Dec 14, 2018)

Figured the knife area of the forum was a good bet for my question...

Does anyone make straight razors? I would like one for myself. Pretty wood handle would be preferred as well. Not looking to spend a bunch on a show case piece but rather for regular user. 
Thanks for feedback!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2018)

I know @jumbojohnny makes em. It's been a while since he's been on, but it's worth a shot...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2018)

I re-handled one for my barber a couple years ago with cocobolo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

